# making a draw



## Herbman (Mar 13, 2007)

What is the strongest type of coner to hold a frame of a draw together so it will last without glueing it together ? Thanks Don


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

Without Glue, hummm, The only one I can thing of, is the sliding taper dovetail. 

That's to say the female part of the dovetail is true but the male part has a taper to a bit bigger on one end of the of the male part.
This type of joint is a tricky one to do and must be taped into place.(hard wood only)
To make the male part ,put a bussines card (with double sided carpet tape) on the INFEED side of the fence about 2" from the bit, the card will move the stock away from the fence at the end of the pass.
This will make the 1st.part of the male dovetail true but the end will be a bit thicker.
--------------
Here's one that I recalled ,it works also but I have not used it in a long time when I saw the Post by Doug it rang a bell.
The front side of the draw is 3/4" and the sides are 1/2" or 3/4" thick,it works, it's bit tricky to pop all the parts together at one time.
2 to 3 pockets in the front part of the draw will lock it without glue.
Note **** the front and back of the draw are done in the same way, unlike the normal way, side in the back and tack in place.
Plus they are neat looking if you use two types of stock.
A small 1/8" wooden dowel in the bottom side will lock the parts but can be drilled out easy if you want to take the draw down to parts.
I recalled I put in a 1/4" hole in (3/8" deep) then a 1/8" hole for the dowel so I could pull the dowel pin out quick and easy. 

Train Track bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_bull.html#train_track_bits_anchor

-------------------
Bj 




Herbman said:


> What is the strongest type of coner to hold a frame of a draw together so it will last without glueing it together ? Thanks Don


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got a few made with pocket holes, but I'd still like to glue them. If it is for a knock down application, the cam type fasteners work OK, but they aren't the prettiest to look at.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2334&filter=knock down


----------

